# Recessive Allelic Mutations Albino & Hypo



## N2TORTS (Jul 9, 2013)

The Hypoâ€™s are kicking out some wild looking babies this year. Seeing multi clutches from each Hypo female bred with the single Hypo male , one can start to see tell tell signs of gene mutations when dealing with Hypoâ€™s and Albinos. This brand new hatchling along with a clutch mate not far behind presents my study on recessive allelic mutations .
Allelic means â€œ One member of a pair or series of genes that occupy a specific position on a specific chromosomeâ€œ.
In the case of my Hypo male I believe it has two albino alleles to offer to its offspring- one purple and one white. These phenotypical presentations: white, lavender and purple are a form of albinism that sits at the same locus as a form of hypomelanism resulting in such wild color differences between clutches and mothers. The â€œ snowâ€ RF born couple weeks back is by far the whitest tortise I have seen â€¦ itâ€™s amazing in person â€¦.along with the purple/lavender skin tonesâ€¦â€¦now this one right out of the egg this morning. Different Hypo Mother â€¦.but WOW look at the purple /lavender head. ( too bad flash washes out color) compared to earlier clutches in the year from the same parents .... is just mind blowing.
















JD~


----------



## zman7590 (Jul 9, 2013)

its insane what morphs can be created. especially in a tort!they take so long to grow it takes years to create "odd" ones. i breed leopard geckos and the morphs for them are endless! i am curious to see what morphs there will be in 100 or even 200 years for torts!


----------



## Vickie (Jul 9, 2013)

These are so gorgeous and unique! I do have one question though do you have to be more careful with them in the sun etc? BTW My favorite is the tortoise second from bottom.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 9, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> Wow JD...just wow.
> 
> Heather
> Sent from my Android TFO app



Pretty wild huh? ....... Oh yea ... you and the boyz are welcome to come by anytime ...... just give me a buzz~ 




Vickie said:


> These are so gorgeous and unique! I do have one question though do you have to be more careful with them in the sun etc? BTW My favorite is the tortoise second from bottom.



They do just fine in the sun ..... actually the parents darken a wee bit when kept outside ..... 
( much like we tan in the summer time)along with roaming around in the natural dirt....will *dull * the apperance untill a wash .


----------



## Anthony P (Jul 11, 2013)

Un... Real... That new one is amazing, as are them all.


----------



## bothrops (Jul 14, 2013)

Great to see some pics of the babies.

They are absolutely stunning!


I know I might sound a bit like a stuck record, but is there any chance you could reply to my questions on the other thread (or even answer them here on this one)?

I'd love to get a grasp on the genetics here, but until you could fill me in on details of the parents to these guys and the details of their clutch mates, I'm swimming in the dark!


I'm liking the thinking of the purple/lav/white phase albinos (much like the similar complex found in reticulated pythons) but I'm not sure yet how you're linking it to the hypo mutation.

Again, I would really really appreciate it if you would be willing to fill me in on a few more details of this project (I don't own any redfoots, nor do I ever intend to (I have only one tort in my reptile collection - a little Indian Star - and he's gonna get big enough for me! I certainly don't have room for RF's!) but I am seriously into my genetics and would love to get a grasp on this particular mutation for my own peace of mind!).

Look forward to your reply (even if its to tell me to butt out - at least then I'll know you've seen my posts!)


Kindest regards

Andy


----------



## wellington (Jul 14, 2013)

WOW, amazing color you have there.


----------

